# Let's play have you ever...



## DerelictBirds (Jun 16, 2011)

Here's how it goes. You answer the question above you with yes or no and with details and you ask your own and it'll go like a chain. No repeats!

Okay,


Have you ever been caught masturbating?


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

My gawd, what a question! The answer is no lol.

Have you ever eaten a chocolate covered ant?


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Yeppers.

Have you ever eaten a worm?


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

Yeah.

Ever eaten glue?


----------



## slothex (May 24, 2011)

No

Ever eaten an octupus


----------



## Ramon (May 24, 2011)

Yes...not a whole one 

Have you ever lost a tooth in a fight?


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Somewhat... I put up a fight when my dad tried to pull them out D:

Have you ever farted in public and have someone notice?


----------



## coolbeans87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Yes I have haha, in high school when the class was watching 12 angry men. Well i had dozed off. i farted and it woke me up, i'm pretty sure someone heard lol.

have you ever eaten top ramen straight from the package?


----------



## luffy (Jun 2, 2011)

yeah, did it all the time in grade school. 

have you ever fainted?


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

Yeah when I was making myself go red in the face. Stupid idea!

Have you ever gone skinny dipping?


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

Yes.

Have you ever been in an ambulance?


----------



## Ohhai (Oct 15, 2010)

Nope.

Ever practiced witchcraft?


----------



## DerelictBirds (Jun 16, 2011)

Yes

Have you ever peeped inside someone else's house at night?


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Yeah, xD When I used to go trick or treating ! x]

edit: damn she beat me..

Yes I have kissed someone of the opposite sex. (Ugh I reread that! fail..) Anyways, I only kissed someone of the same sex on the cheek.. xP

Have you ever puked on someone else?


----------



## lucyinthesky (Mar 29, 2009)

Super Marshy said:


> Have you ever puked on someone else?


Very nearly recently, haha. It wasn't an alcohol related incident because I'm boring.

Have you everrrrr (hmm) been a vegetarian?

Okayyyy rubbish, i knowww i knoww.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Yes, for a week, until my willpower broke.

Have you ever stolen something?


----------



## notna (Aug 24, 2010)

Only Once. 3-4 months ago.

Have you ever broke something and ran way and not told anyone ?

What did you break :| ...?


----------



## RockBottomRiser (Jun 5, 2011)

Yes, a school window.

Ever fallen in love with someone you should'nt have fallen in love with?


----------



## RollingInTheDeep (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes.

Have you ever been to another country?


----------



## AbsurdistMalarky (Sep 28, 2010)

Yes. Jockland, France and USA.

Have you ever appeared on television?


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Sorta, a photo of my class was on the news, and I was in it.. 

Have you ever messed with an ouija board?


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

Super Marshy said:


> Sorta, a photo of my class was on the news, and I was in it..
> 
> Have you ever messed with an ouija board?


Hell no! And I never will! That's crazy stuff man.. lol

Have you ever been panced?
(When someone randomly pulls your pants down in public for laughs)


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

JamieHasAnxiety said:


> Hell no! And I never will! That's crazy stuff man.. lol
> 
> Have you ever been panced?
> (When someone randomly pulls your pants down in public for laughs)


Yes.

Have you ever jumped off a bridge in attempted suicide, and then grown wings and flown off before you hit the water, then gone to KFC and be filmed on camera for being some kind of God while you ate?


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Didn't you see me on the news?

Have you ever dressed up as the opposite sex?


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Only once against my will, my older sister really wanted a younger sister at the time. Lucky she got 2 after me. :blank

Have you ever walked around the house naked?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Yes.

Have you ever gone skinny dipping and had your clothes pinched?


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Yes! But my friends were just playing a trick on me Lol

Have you ever ran for more than one hour straight?


----------



## RockBottomRiser (Jun 5, 2011)

No way, but i have played futbol for hours on end. 

Have you ever yelled "FÚCK OFF" at a fly?


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

Ahahah yes.
Have you experienced Tall Poppy Syndrome?


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Yes,
Have you ever poked someone in the eye?


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Hmm... not intentionally.

Have you ever met a celebrity?


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Yep, several.

Have you ever stolen something?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

yes

have you stolen anything?


----------



## StarlightSonic (Jul 12, 2011)

No.

Have you ever fainted?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

duh

have you ever went bowling?


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I like bowling, but only in moderation.

Have you ever ran out of toilet paper?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

yup

hye chocked on something spicy


----------



## xxLambyxx (Aug 2, 2011)

Yes, wasabi in a resturaunt and i didnt know what it was when, i then had a panic attack D:

Have you ever stolen money off a loved one?


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

No.

Have you ever combined all the drinks in the soda fountain into one cup (sometimes jokingly referred to as a "suicide soda")?


----------



## Daniel87 (Aug 15, 2011)

Nope
Have you ever craped your pants?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

No.

Have you ever ate your boogers?


----------



## CountingClockwise (Aug 11, 2011)

No.
Have you ever been mistaken for someone famous ?


----------



## kitkatstar1 (Jan 9, 2010)

Nope

Have you ever owned a cat?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

yes!

Have you ever vomited in a public place?


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

yes

have your ever jumped from a cliff


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

^ No, but that's only because I havn't found one that's safe to jump from yet : D


Have you ever (as an adult) had to be put to bed?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Yes...when I got drunk.

Have you ever sleep walked?


----------



## dominicwalli (May 12, 2011)

yes,and they taped me and then it turned out it was my twin brother effing with me.

have u ever farted hard in the middle of a group?


----------



## makavelithedon (Apr 25, 2011)

No....silent and deadly....

Have you ever caught a fish?


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

makavelithedon said:


> No....silent and deadly....
> 
> Have you ever caught a fish?


I have caught fish many times. I know how to fish.

Have you ever caught a crab ?


----------



## Daniel87 (Aug 15, 2011)

yes, almost bit off the tip of my middle finger ( I know...) 

Have you ever made your own Zombie Apocalypse Emergency Plan ?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

My imagination runs rampant when I play Dead Rising, so yes!!

Have you ever tasted the Skittles Rainbow?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh yes.
Have you ever been drinking and drove?


----------



## kunak (Mar 19, 2011)

No. 
Have you ever been pulled over?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

No. *knocks on wood*

Have you ever been to a concert alone?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

No

Have you ever been so pissed drunk that you woke up and couldn't remember the previous evening?


----------



## OldSchoolSkater (Jun 3, 2011)

Yes. Unfortunately more than once. 

Have you ever woke up somewhere other than where you remember falling asleep?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Yes

Have you ever ate a bug?


----------



## RockBottomRiser (Jun 5, 2011)

No.

Have you ever urinated in the shower?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Yes. :um

Have you ever drank a liter of coca cola?


----------



## RockBottomRiser (Jun 5, 2011)

meganmila said:


> Yes. :um
> 
> Have you ever drank a liter of coca cola?


Yes. Coca Cola was my weakness. Coke Zero man now.

Have you ever damaged school property?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

No.

Have you ever wrecked a car?


----------



## RockBottomRiser (Jun 5, 2011)

meganmila said:


> No.
> 
> Have you ever wrecked a car?


Not quite.

Have you ever stepped in sheep dung?

The worst dung to step in, in my experience.


----------



## Cat Montgomery (Jul 31, 2011)

Boxer-brief master race. No.
Have you ever gone urban exploring (if so, tell us of your adventures)?


----------



## gomenne (Oct 3, 2009)

No
Have you ever been insulted a teacher ?


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

No, at least not at loud!

Have you ever flipped someone off?


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Thousands of times.

Have you ever said something so mean that it made somebody cry?


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

Yes, to my mom 

Have you ever worn the same clothes more than one day in a row?


----------



## Lanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Yeah, better yet; I do constantly. About 3 days average. You guys seriously change your clothes on a daily basis? D:

Are you ever unpurposely an total ***?


----------



## Cat Montgomery (Jul 31, 2011)

:um ... yes.
Have you ever gone coning?


----------



## JustWakeUp (Apr 27, 2009)

no, but i want to so bad

have you ever broken someones heart?


----------



## Lanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Yes, I'm afraid I have. No story time, though. Not very proud of how it happened. 

Do you have any strange fetishes we just have to know about?!


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I love it when guys wear hats..if that's a fetish I dunno.

Have you ever jumped on your bed?


----------



## Lanter (Aug 3, 2011)

That's very useful information. But yes, I have, not just once either! :yes

Have you ever thought you were alone, did something you would never do with other people around but then found out you weren't alone after all?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Umm, maybe....

Have you ever rode a bike for long periods of time?


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

does 4 hours count?

have you ever pretended to sneeze? (lol)


----------



## OldSchoolSkater (Jun 3, 2011)

I haven't pretended to sneeze but I've done a nervous cough sort of thing at times - once I realized I did it a couple times I really made it a point to stop. 

Have you ever slapped someone and not felt bad about it?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

No.

Have you ever stole money?


----------



## OldSchoolSkater (Jun 3, 2011)

No.

Have you ever crashed a car?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Not for a whole day... :um

Have you ever sung in public?


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

God no. 

Have you ever performed/received a lap dance.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Too shy for that. So no.

Have you ever took off your shirt in front of everybody?


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

Yes.

Have you ever broken a bone?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Almost. My pinkie got smushed in the doorway. 

Have you ever threw up in public?


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

meganmila said:


> Almost. My pinkie got smushed in the doorway.
> 
> Have you ever threw up in public?


no

Have you ever met someone from the internet?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Yes

Have you ever went over the speed limit in the car?


----------



## vash (Aug 16, 2010)

Yes.

Have you ever danced naked in front of your mirror while holding a spoon and singing?


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

That's ridiculous, I always hold chopsticks when I'm dancing naked in front of mirror while singing. It's just common sense. 

Have you ever been caught checking out somebody's body?


----------



## Raina (Aug 4, 2011)

yea...:blush
Have you ever accidentally called a 'guy' she or a 'girl' he?


----------



## Lanter (Aug 3, 2011)

I have, that's a certainty. Can't really remember how or when though.

Ever broken someone else's property? If so, was it on purpose and why?


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Yeah. One time, when I was delivering pizzas, I accidentally knocked over someone's mailbox while backing out of their driveway. Then I drove away. 

Have you ever slept for more than 14 hours at one time?


----------



## Globe_Trekker (Jan 29, 2009)

Yes. 

Have you ever owned a Nintendo Entertainment System (NES) engine?


----------

